# Crowne Plaza Times Square NYC + Royal Holiday Club



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 17, 2009)

As many of you know, Royal Holiday Club (RHC) added Crowne Plaza Times Square NYC to their portfolio.

Additional information that I learned today from a RHC phone rep was that RHC has dropped the 2 Affinia Hotels from their portfolio - Affinia Dumont and Affinia Manhattan.

That is sad news. My wife and I loved the Affinia Dumont. We never stayed at the Affinia Manhattan but I know other Tuggers have and enjoyed their stays there.

What makes this change worse for members is, to the best of my knowledge, the Crowne Plaza Times Square has smaller rooms (no more Presidential Suites) and a larger point allotment to stay there (45,000 for a studio week, depending on the season).

So an increase in the yearly maintenance fees buys RHC members less.


Icy Dog - you got out at the right time.



Richard


----------



## JMAESD84 (Nov 27, 2009)

*RHC - Still has Presidentials in NYC*

I've reserved a Presidential Suite at the Crowne Plaza Time Square.

http://www.cpmanhattantimessquare.com/presidential-suites.html


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 28, 2009)

JMAESD84 said:


> I've reserved a Presidential Suite at the Crowne Plaza Time Square.
> 
> http://www.cpmanhattantimessquare.com/presidential-suites.html




Great news. Thanks for the correction.  I only saw studios when I was looking at some online reservations. And I received an error message when I tried to view the Crowne Plaza Time Square lodging description on the RHC website.

If you made your Presidential reservation through RHC, how many points did it take for the transaction?


Thanks
Richard


----------



## Whirl (Nov 28, 2009)

JMAESD84 said:


> I've reserved a Presidential Suite at the Crowne Plaza Time Square.
> 
> http://www.cpmanhattantimessquare.com/presidential-suites.html



I cannot confirm this, but I do think you have to be cautious on terminology. RHC calls all their largest accommodations "Presidential suites" which can be confusing because many hotels have their own room designations called "Presidential Suites".  For the Crowne Plaza, this is a one bedroom that sleeps 6, per RHC. They do have "Presidentail suites" avail at CP, but it not THE Presidential Suite at CP. 


I am pretty sure RHC Presidential  refers to one of CP regular suites below....RHC has thus far been a little non-specific about what this includes, however as the contract is new and the reps are not yet fully informed. 

We have march reservations that were switched to CP from Dumont when the contracts with Affinia were not successfully renogotiated.

It does appear that all the suites ( even regular) are Concierge Level but you get a regular "room" if you book what RHC calls a "Studio". I called CP trying to get some confirmation on this, but the reservationist was not even familiar yet with the RHC arrangements (our new reservation was not yet in their system) and I needed to speak with  someone else who was not available at the time. I was hoping to confirm that the RHC Presidential was a regular CP suite and would include concierge level service.  I was more jsut poking around out of curiousity as it didn't really affect our studio reservations, so I didn't really follow up. 

Anyway, I read on another site that someone has spoken with CP and confirmed the above, however. 

That being said, just passing on what I believe, not claiming that this is tested and factual...

http://www.cpmanhattantimessquare.com/suites.html


----------



## caribbean (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a presidential suite for a week in August as well. The listing on RHC says it is a separate BR & LR. If that is true, it has to be one of the larger units at CP, but necessarily the CP definition of presidential. I see from the CP website that they have other rooms with a separate LR. No more kitchen, but it apparently comes with breakfast. Just hoping we can get a small frige for the drinks and keeping the cheesecake for late night dessert when we get back from the Yankees games. Not as convenient for subway and the LIRR, but definitely closer to TSQ. Have fingers crossed thatI will like it as well as AManhattan.


----------



## JMAESD84 (Nov 28, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Great news. Thanks for the correction.  I only saw studios when I was looking at some online reservations. And I received an error message when I tried to view the Crowne Plaza Time Square lodging description on the RHC website.
> 
> If you made your Presidential reservation through RHC, how many points did it take for the transaction?
> 
> ...




July 4th week was 60K, Thanksgiving and Christmas weeks 80K.


----------



## Gotatiger (Nov 30, 2009)

I had a reservation for Summer 2010 to Affina Dumont and RHC transferred it to the Crowne Plaza Times Square.  Same dates.  Seems like I may have gotten a better deal given the prices of the suites at the Crowne Plaza Times Square NYC.  Here is info I was able to gather:

1) 	If you have a 2010 Affina reservation via RHC, it will most likely be transferred to Crowne Plaza Times Square.  I had to call RHC to find out, and then they emailed me my new confirmation vouchers fairly quickly.  

2) 	The tax per day on the presidential suites is $50 per day and $45 per day for the jr suite.

3) 	Extra $10 a day if you want to use the pool.  Bring your own gym-room lock (for the lockers) and swim cap or you can not use the pool.  The pool is only for lane swimming and may be crowded.  Access to the health club is also provided.

4) 	If you reserve the larger room via RHC (they call it the presidential suite, but it is not the Crowne Plaza Times Square Presidential Suite), you will get one of the 10 suites they have at this hotel plus access to the concierge lounge on the 46th floor plus free internet (normally $20 per day).    

5) 	If you book the smaller room (Jr. suite) via RHC, you will get one of the 770 regular rooms at the Crowne Plaza Times Square and no concierge lounge access.  

6) 	There are no kitchen facilities in any of the rooms.    

7) 	They do have a coffee maker with the coffee provided each day.    

8) 	However, I do not think any of the regular rooms have a mini-fridge (TIP: bring a small cooler if you want to keep something cold).  There are ice machines.  Although, they imply there may be soft drink bar in the suites?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 1, 2009)

Mike,

Thanks for your detailed report.

Wow,the taxes are a killer - I think at the Affinia properties the daily tax was closer to $35- still a lot, but not $50 - which adds $350 to a weekly stay.

I think it is worth it to get a RHC designated Presidential suite, if available, an have access to the conceirge amenities, including the free internet.

Again, thanks for posting.

Richard


----------



## Whirl (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes Mike,  

Thanks for the details and confirming my preliminary beliefs. We will be looking forward to a trip to the CP and eager to hear reports. 

We have always enjoyed Affinia, but I can embrace change, too. Would love to have both options, of course, but it serves no purpose to lament now about "what was"....


----------



## vettebuf (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm one disappointed RHC weeks member. We were looking forward to using our week at the Affinia Dumont in 2011 and taking our Labradoodle with us since we wouldn't have to fly there. Although the CP bills itself as "one of the most pet-friendly hotels in NYC", it only allows dogs up to 20 lbs. So we'll select a different location for our RHC week if we have to get a dog sitter and we'll book a suitable non-RHC hotel when we want to visit Manhattan again.


----------



## pranas (Dec 2, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Thanks for your detailed report.
> 
> ...



Actualy, I just paid a little over $300 for a week in a studio in the Afinia Manhatan - $44+ per day


----------



## Whirl (Dec 18, 2009)

*Concierge access: Too good to be true???*

(Note: I posted this on another TS forum, so for those that participate in both, sorry for the double read, but I assume, not everyone does both!)

So.... I just called to look make some Crowne Plaza reservations and had a 3-way call with CP rep and RHC rep about lounge access. 

The CP rep put me on hold to double check with her boss and came back firmly stating that RHC does NOT have a contract for lounge access. 

Regular rooms booked through RHC can be upgraded to lounge access for $60/day +tax and Ambassodors ( CP suites) can be upgraded for $300/day. Call in advance or can be doen at the time of check-in.

I was concerned to book expecting lounge level service, with no confirmation of lounge access in RHC confirm....and I dont think you are going to get that. Frankly, RHC would be well served to point that out as a selling point were it the case, so it does not surprise me to hear it is not. 

Just what I was told. I know this is direct contradiction to what some others have learned, but it's all I know. Just passing it on for discussion.....

Happy Holidays!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the update Whirl.

I booked a week stay at the Crowne Plaza Times Square (CPTS) from April 21, 2010 to April 28, 2010.  Did the reservation through a RHC phone rep - the date combination did not show up online which I had checked prior making the phone call.  Also, when I checked online two days prior to making the reservation, 5 or 6 date choices showed up. Two days later only 2 dates showed up - so open dates get snapped up fast.

The 21st through 24th are in what RHC calls an Ambassador Unit (27,501 points) and the 24th to 28th are in what RHC calls a Studio Unit or Jr. Suite (24,375 points).  It cost $93 for the 1,876 points for I was short for this reservation.

It will be interesting to me to see what type of CPTS room I'm assigned to correspond to what RHC labels 'Ambassador'.  On the CPTS website,  4 types of room choices are described: 'Suites', 'Presidential Suite', 'Concierge Floors', and 'Guest Rooms'. Each of their 770 Guest rooms offer views of either Times Square, Midtown Manhattan or the Hudson River. Guest rooms begin on the 16th floor, and windows are double-glazed. CPTS 'Suites' are located from floors 20 to 46. The 1000 square foot CPTS 'Presidential Suite' is located on the 46th Floor.

 I think the RHC 'Studio' will correspond to what CPTS calls 'Guest Rooms'. Perhaps the RHC 'Ambassador' will be a CPTS Suite that is not on a 'Concierge Floor'. Floors 44 to 46 are Concierge Floors and the Concierge Lounge is on the 46th Floor.

To me, it's not worth it to upgrade to lounge access for $60/day+tax .  Also I think I'll pass on upgrading to 'Concierge Floors' for $300/day.

I'll provide more details after our trip.

Richard


----------



## Whirl (Dec 27, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Thanks for the update Whirl.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Exactly as the rep described. They have Suite rooms that are NOT concierge level and this is what the RHC "Ambassador" correspond to. You can then upgrade to Concierge access as described. 

Good Luck. We will be eager to hear the first reports back.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife and I are checked into the Crowne Plaza Times Square (CPTS) yesterday - we have a Royal Holiday Club (RHC) reservation from 4/21 to 4/24 for an Ambassador Unit.  

CPTS assigned us a 'Suite' on the 22nd floor with a Hudson River view. What their 'suite' consists of is 2 adjacent rooms, not interconnected. Well, there is an interconnecting door - but it's blocked off. The room key-card works for both rooms but you have to go out into the hallway to access the 2nd room. Our main room is a basic hotel room with 2 Queen beds, a dresser with a flat-screen TV - the dresser also has a small 1-cup coffee maker, a desk/desk-chair, an armchair, floorlamp and small round end-table, there's also an end-table between the beds with a radio-cd player, a small closet with an ironing board and iron, and a small bathroom. 

The 2nd room is a basic hotel room that's configured a little differently. It has a sofa-bed that was already pulled out as a bed with sheets on it turned down, a dresser w/ flatTV & another small 1-cup coffee maker, desk/desk-chair,  2 end tables w/ table lamps, an armchair, a floorlamp, a small round end-table adjacent to the armchair, and a large bathroom (larger than the main room), small closet w/ ironing board and iron.

So it's certainly a much  different set-up than the Affinia Dumont RHC Ambassador which had a small kitchen and separate bedroom.  

We were unhappy with the RHC CPTS Ambassador arrangement. I sent RHC an email expressing our dissatisfaction and asking if we can be assigned a studio unit (which we have to change to on Saturday for the remainder of our stay).  I thought we were 'wasting points' for the extra room that isn't even attatched.  So far I haven't heard back from RHC.

At any rate, we'll still make the best of NYC.

Richard


----------



## caribbean (Apr 22, 2010)

Richard-

Please keep us updated. We have one reservred for August and from what you say, that is not acceptable at all. Might as wellnto have the second room if you have to go out in the hall. That is BS.

Thanks,


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 23, 2010)

caribbean said:


> Richard-
> 
> Please keep us updated. We have one reserved for August and from what you say, that is not acceptable at all. Might as wellnto have the second room if you have to go out in the hall. That is BS.
> 
> Thanks,


It certainly wouldn't work for people traveling with children/teens - could it be a 'fluke' that your particular room is not connecting?
Multiz321, have you asked if they HAVE connecting rooms/actual suites?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok here is a correction - I inadvertently posted mis-information about the connecting rooms at the CPTS -

I contacted Guest services and asked if they had any availability of connecting rooms. Guest services said I should be able to access my assigned rooms without having to go into the hallway. Since I hadn't been able to figure it out, Guest services sent up someone from Engineering. Turns out we had to go into the adjacent room and open up the doorway leading to the other room. Then we had to go back into the adjoining room and open up the doorway leading to the adjacent room (so there are two doors to open - one in each room). Now the adjacent room can be accessed without going into the hallway. 

To have permanent access to the adjoining room, leave the connecting dooway open.  If you want to prevent access from the adjoining room, close the access door in your room.  However, remember your room-key will open both main doors to the hallway.

Miss not having availability of a mini-fridge in the room - turns out you can rent one from the hotel for $50 for 3-nights (not worth it for me).

Also here's a heads up to how to use the in-room coffee/tea maker. I'm mechanically challenged and I had never seen a coffee maker like the 'Keurig' in our rooms. Again, I called Guest Service for help -  the room had these small coffee/tea containers (similar to individual creamers that are provided in many restaurants). You do not take top off, as I mistakenly thought needed to be done. There's a large button on top of the coffee machine that says 'Press to Open' - you now place the small coffee container into the reservoir,
making sure to press down so the small prong at the bottom of the reservoir punctures the bottom of the coffee container. When you close the reservoir, a small prong on the top reservoir portion will puncture the top of the seated coffee container and the 'Water only' door will open automatically. Pour your water into the water reservoir - they provide styrofoam cups but the water reservoir only holds about 2/3rds of the cup. Place the cup into the brewing slot and press the small power-on button toward the right bottom of the coffee  maker. A  blue 'Brew' light will start blinking - press the 'Brew' light while it's blinking and you will see a small  orange 'Heating' light come on. Now the machine will brew your coffee.  

The big drawback to this setup is the coffee maker only makes "one" cup at a time and you have to repeat the process for your partner.

While the CPTS is ok - I think it's a step down from what we had at the Affinia properties and with higher maintenance fees and more points for the reservations to boot.

Richard


----------



## caribbean (Apr 23, 2010)

Richard-

I am e-mailing you some information directly. From what I am reading, the RHC Ambassador should be a Crown Plaza Delux Junior Suite.  AND according to the Crown Plaza websites, all suites have a kitchenette/wetbar/soft drinks bar. So sounds like they are pulling a fast one and putting you in a sub-par room. Do either of the rooms have any kind of a wet bar area? are there two bathrooms? If so I would demand that they at least supply you with a free refrigerator.

Good luck, let me know what you find out.


----------



## Whirl (Apr 23, 2010)

caribbean said:


> Richard-
> 
> I am e-mailing you some information directly. From what I am reading, the RHC Ambassador should be a Crown Plaza Delux Junior Suite.  AND according to the Crown Plaza websites, all suites have a kitchenette/wetbar/soft drinks bar. So sounds like they are pulling a fast one and putting you in a sub-par room. Do either of the rooms have any kind of a wet bar area? are there two bathrooms? If so I would demand that they at least supply you with a free refrigerator.
> 
> Good luck, let me know what you find out.




I had a friend stay there in 2 studios and RHC called me before hand to confirm the room assignment. Now, now directly applicable, but this was the RHC manager of the CP relationship and he said there had been much confusion over the room/suite names and so as to avoid any further he wanted us to know that the RHC junior suite would be assigned a CP "Plaza level suite".

He said that CP has requested that they RHC change their room descriptions to mathc theirs exactly going forward, so I really don't think they are trying to pull anything but are genuinely trying to eliminate confusion. 

Now, all that being said, being assigned an Ambassador that is 2 adjoining rooms that you cannot even pass into internally  is entirely unacceptable.

Just another example of luck of the draw. I have never had any issues like this with RHC and was quite impressed with the nice man that called in advance. I was feeling a bit nervous because it was the first reservation made at CP after years of ressies at the Affinia's and it was handled most politely and professionally. 

No surprises, just a courtesy call and everything went quite smoothly.

i feel so pollyanish at times. we have (almost) nothing but good and smooth experienes with RHC...to the point I feel like I must be confused and be talking about adifferent organization. 

I have heard a litany of woeful tales since before I bought and have yet ( seriously knocking on wood) to experinece anything but the most minor (one) issue. 

And, my husband or anyone tha knows me will tell you, I have pretty exacting standards, so I don't think it is a matter of just being easier to please....I am not generally described that way...although I am highly rational.


----------



## buffyscrubs (Apr 26, 2010)

We will be looking forward to a trip to the CP and eager to hear reports.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 26, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> It will be interesting to me to see what type of CPTS room I'm assigned to correspond to what RHC labels 'Ambassador'.  On the CPTS website,  4 types of room choices are described: 'Suites', 'Presidential Suite', 'Concierge Floors', and 'Guest Rooms'. Each of their 770 Guest rooms offer views of either Times Square, Midtown Manhattan or the Hudson River. Guest rooms begin on the 16th floor, and windows are double-glazed. CPTS 'Suites' are located from floors 20 to 46. The 1000 square foot CPTS 'Presidential Suite' is located on the 46th Floor.
> 
> I think the RHC 'Studio' will correspond to what CPTS calls 'Guest Rooms'. Perhaps the RHC 'Ambassador' will be a CPTS Suite that is not on a 'Concierge Floor'. Floors 44 to 46 are Concierge Floors and the Concierge Lounge is on the 46th Floor.
> 
> ...



My hunch was correct - the RHC 'Ambassador' was a CPTS 'Suite' that was not on a 'Concierge Floor'.  I talked to a CPTS manager today. Yes, some CPTS 'Suites' have kitchenettes - however, they are on the Concierge Floors which are not available to RHC members.

Also, in a previous post I corrected the misinformation I initially provided regarding access to the adjoining 'Suite' room. You are able to access the adjoining room without having to go into the hallway - you just have to initially open the 2 connecting doorways- one in each room. You have 2 bathrooms - one in each room.

My assigned CPTS 'Suite' did not have a wet bar, nor did it have a 'soft drink bar', no robe and slippers, no free Internet Access - these amenities are available in Suites on the Concierge Floors.

WiFi is available if you want it at $9.95 for 4-hours; $14.95 per day; and $34.95 for 3-days.  There was another choice for a longer time-period but I don't remember the details on that.

This past Saturday (4/24) we checked out of our CPTS 'Suite' and checked
into our 'RHC Studio'/'CPTS Guest Room'. When we checked into the CPTS on Wednesday, the desk clerk said they would try to keep us on the same floor
when we made the switch - and they did, our 'Guest Room' was directly across the hall from our 'Suite'. We left our packed bags in the Suite, checked out before we left the hotel in the morning, and exchanged our key cards we we returned to the hotel in the evening. Our bags had been moved into our newly assigned room. It's the same size as the main room in the 'Suite'. Two Queen beds, a dresser with room-safe and Keurig 1-cup coffee maker, Flat screen TV, Desk/Desk chair, radio/CD player, Armchair, end-table between the beds, and a small round table adjacent to the armchair. Our room view is of Broadway and the Times Square area.

More about the hotel and our trip later.

Richard


----------



## Whirl (Apr 26, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> My hunch was correct - the RHC 'Ambassador' was a CPTS 'Suite' that was not on a 'Concierge Floor'.  I talked to a CPTS manager today. Yes, some CPTS 'Suites' have kitchenettes - however, they are on the Concierge Floors which are not available to RHC members.....
> 
> 
> Richard



I had posted previously that I had discussions with CP and RHC and they were very clear about the fact that RHC members would NOT have access to concierge level rooms. You can request an upgrade for a fee however, but it was pretty steep. I would have to find the previous post  or my notes to quote again. 

Unfortunately...I also recently have still seen  people advertising rentals at CP,describing Club level amenities to potential renters , so I hope someone is not unpleasantly surprised and that they get the real scoop ahead of time!

All in all, once the kinks are out, seems like it is a decent property. Not the same, but better than there being to NYC option at all!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 28, 2010)

Some additional information about the CPTS hotel -

W.49th Street is one-way West and W.48th Street is one-way East. There is a street-level connecting passageway that runs underneath the hotel with an arched entranceway on both streets and the Crowne Plaza Times Square name above each archway. Taxis, limos, cars can use this passageway to drop you off at the hotel, and if it's raining, you and your luggage wouldn't get wet. The reason I mention this because the town car driver who drove us from LGA to the  hotel was a relatively new limo-driver and not totally familiar with Manhattan and the CPTS passageway.  He dropped us off in front of the hotel on Broadway - that was ok, and luckily it wasn't raining, so this is just a heads up.

You leave your luggage with a bellhop on street level who gives you tickets for all your pieces and you take an escalator up to the second level which is where the check-in desk is located. Depending on the time of day, and the number of people checking-in/out will influence how long you have to wait for the check-in process. Your bags will be sent up to your room automatically. When exiting the hotel, you come down one of the two escalators from the second floor and you have a choice to exit into the covered passageway to get to 48th Street or 49th street, or loop around at the bottom of the escalator and follow the hallway to the doorway that opens directly onto Broadway. By the way, Broadway is now closed-off to vehicle traffic from 47th Street to 42nd Street and is a pedestrian passageway.

The banks of elevators are behind the check-in area - we never had long waits for an elevator during our week stay. Depending on the time of night you are returning to the hotel - you show your room-key card to go up the escalator and also to access the elevator banks. Depending on the time, you may have to use your room-key card in a slot inside the elevator to activate it to take you to the desired floor.

For learning how to get from Point A to Point B,  www.hopstop.com is your friend. It's a website I've been using for several years and love it. They've added additional cities since I started using the site - when you get to their homepage, click on New York City.  On the NYC page, you have the option
of choosing subway only, subway plus bus, bus only, or walking. Put in your Departure and Destination information and you'll get the info needed for how to proceed.

Nearest subway station to the CPTS is at 7th Avenue & W.49th Street (a short block from the hotel).  Strongly recommend you purchase an MTA MetroCard to use the bus/subway system. You can purchase the card at the subway station, either from a vending machine or from the teller. For more information see http://www.mta.info/metrocard/

There's a newspaper/magazine/candy stand on the northwest corner of Broadway & 49th Street. Closest Starbucks is on the northwest corner of Broadway & 47th Street. For a quick snack, sandwich, meal that's very reasonably priced - Danny's Gourmet Sandwiches and Salad Bar, 224 West 47th Street, ph:212-921-1200 (free delivery) - located about 20 yards west of Broadway, open 24-hours.

Enjoy your stay in NYC.

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's the Daily Taxes that you will  be billed for your CPTS stay -

For the RHC Ambassador Unit -
Sales/State Tax           $22.99
City Occupancy Tax      $15.22
Occupancy Tax             $ 2.00
NYS Javits Center Fee    $ 1.50

Total Daily Ambassador Unit Taxes = $41.71

For the RHC Studio (Jr. Suite)

Sales/State Tax          $20.32
City Occupancy Tax     $13.45
Occupancy Tax            $ 2.00
NYS Javits Center Fee   $ 1.50

Total Daily  Studio Taxes =   $37.27

So taxes for our stay were $274.21


Richard


----------



## skimeup (May 17, 2010)

*Crowne Plaza "Junior Suite" and "Ambassador"*

I stayed at the CP for three nights in January in a junior suite, i.e., a hotel room and again in May for 10 nights in an "Ambassador".   It is really a very nice hotel - and very conveniently located.  I don't have much to add to what was already said.  RHC folks were very helpful in getting me there and the folks at CP were quite helpful while I was there.  I too was coffee pot challenged, and both times my TV wasn't working properly and help arrived within five minutes for each incident.  

The pluses:  the beds are terrific and the room is definitely more spacious than a regular NY hotel room.  The gym is terrific - a pricey athletic club for locals, not one of the 10 square foot gyms with one treadmill.  You can take their pilates classes, etc, though I was always too pooped to do anything but collapse when I got back to the hotel.  (Serves me right for always traveling with energizer bunnies but that is another story.)  The Ambassador doesn't do much of anything for you - except give you a space to put two more people and, in our case, to give the early riser a place to putter while the late to bedder could sleep and reverse rolls at night.  My cousin joined us for a couple of days and slept on the sofa bed.  Not comfortable but it did go in and out easily.  We too stayed on the 22nd floor - with a sort of view but nothing to write home about.  In the studio, however, we had a lovely view on about the 26th floor.  There are of course some downsides.  Not as roomy as the Affinias, no kitchen, no choice of seven pillows.  No real coffee pot - though the coffee is quite good from the one cup.  Even better if you use hot water from the sink.  We were told we could have a refrigerator for $30 for the entire stay, so we took it.  They forgot to charge us.  Tax on the studio was $31+, while on the suite it was $41.70.  I suspect that tax rate was lower in January than in April, and will rise again towards the end of the year, as are the points and the price of rooms there. 

Super easy access from the airport.  You can take the AirTrain to Jamaica Center and take the E subway train, get off on 8th Avenue and 50th and use an elevator up (two elevators, actually, or one and an escalator) so you never have to carry your suitcase.  You walk one a half blocks over to Broadway and there's CP.  There is handicapped access only oneway, but you can go back by retracing your steps, continuing on the E train one stop dowtown to 42nd street and switching (same tracks) to the A train. That will take you to Howard Beach entrance to the AirTrain.  I agree with using hopstop.com to get around.  Especially on weekends.  The subway maps don't necessarily work on weekends because they are doing so much work on the tracks and trains are getting rerouted every which way.  If you have an iphone, you can download an ap from the iphone store or hopstop and access it directly. Or of course, through safari.  There are four subway stops within a couple of blocks as well as buses running everywhere.  Walk to Broadway theatres, one subway ride to Staten Island Ferry, or to Lincoln Center, a bus and subway ride to Metropolitan Museum, etc.  Location cannot be beat. 

For internet, there is a Starbucks on 8th Avenue between 49th and 50th and one on 7th between same streets.  If you don't have ATT wifi, you can buy a starbucks card and register it online.  Guess they figure they will sell you lots of lattes if they give you free internet.  Works for me!!!  (of course, you have to have a laptop...)

Two hints:  you can buy a seven day subway pass - good for all subway and bus rides for seven days, starting the day you buy it no matter what time of day.  The downside - it doesn't work for the airtrain, which costs a separate $5 ticket.  And you cannot buy it at a machine, you must buy it from a staffed subway kiosk.  In fact, the machine doesn't even give you a hint that the pass exists.  There may be three or four day passes as well.  If you bounce around the city much ( I do) you can get your money's worth in about three days.  I always buy them and give them away to someone on my way back to the airport if there are days left.  

Second hint:  there is a website tdf.org   Stands for theatre development foundation.  Outoftowners can join for $12 per year.  It offers many many discounted tickets, which you can buy ahead of time instead of having to wait inline at those TIX offices.  Some theaters offer tickets up to two weeks ahead, some only a couple of days.  But there were tickets to South Pacific at half price there and we got tickets to Lend Me a Tenor (superb acting, funniest sight gags I have seen in years) for $26.50 each for what was listed at box office as $90 seats.  There is a modest handling fee - about $2.00, not like those ticketron ripoffs.  And it carries tickets for multiple offBroadway theatres.  There also, for concert goers, is the "Atrium" - a place outside or near the Beaumont Theater at Lincoln Center that offers half price tickets when available for concerts at Lincoln Center.  I didn't get there, but I understand those tickets may not be available till day of concert.

BTW, when I went to CP in January I had a three day reservation that I wanted to change to a four day by adding a day.  While they don't usually do a one day reservation, they had a "hanging day" - one day only - so they were willing to do it.  That would never have shown up online, so it is always worth calling!  I have my fingers crossed for a couple of hanging days in October!


----------

